# Rain, rain go away, save it for a snowy day!



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Man! its been raining for 2 days straight and all last week on and off. lawns are getting pretty long but its tough to mow in down pours. I'll feel it in the pocket book in two weeks. Come on mother nature save it for the winter.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

10-4! Totally agree.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I here that I'm sitting at home because of the rain right now.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, since this original post, we've mowed a whopping 3 days. Its been raining since Saturday with about 6hrs of non raining time....at 2am Sunday morning.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Send some our way! We have had no real moisture since July 4th.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It just seems to rain enough so we can't combine. On Sunday night the 7 day forcast was perfect. Monday night we got rained out and it's cloudy and raining today.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dad always said I should have been a weather person.


----------

